# Looking For Ideas



## Mike&Mary (Aug 13, 2007)

We just picked up our 25rs (we're the 2nd owner). The 1st owner had the front outside replaced due to a problem at the roofline (this is the panel that you see in the rear view mirror when towing.) It is white and the dealer did not replace the Outback decals. We are thinking that it looks like a blank canvas and we could personalize it. We're reaching out to other Outbackers to see if you have any suggestions of what would look good on the front. We thought about a sunrise painting or a serene valley, but we're wonering if anyone has any suggestions? All comments are welcome.

As soon as we get up to speed on how to use this site, we will post pictures of our camper and tow vehicle. We live in Missouri and are partial to camping at Hillman Ferry campground in the Land Between the Lakes in KY.

Consider us newbies and open to any advice about maintenance.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If I had the skills, I would paint an image of my favorite campgrounds lake. I've been going there for almost 40 years...means a lot to me.

Something like this...


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome to the site!
I kind like the Outback sticker!
But If I had to pick a mural it would probably be Cartoon character or superhero!(I am a kid at heart)


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

My 25RSS is at the dealer right now hopefully getting the front replaced. If they don't replace the decals I am going to have a professional paint "Ask Me About My Keystone Outback" on mine.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

3ME said:


> Welcome to the site!
> I kind like the Outback sticker!
> But If I had to pick a mural it would probably be Cartoon character or superhero!(I am a kid at heart)


How about Sponge Bob Square Pants, maybe Bullwinkle and Rocky, or Yogi The Bear







A lot possibilities.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

M&M-MO,

Welcome to Outbackers. I'm still partial to the Outback Logo that's on my Sydney, but in lieu of that, I think a nice scenic campsite would be my choice.

You might park your Outback at your favorite spot, take a nice digital picture of it and have a professional paint it on your front panel. Or have some graphic firm blow it up and make a decal of it.

Enjoy your Outback and Outbackers!

Mark


----------



## Mike&Mary (Aug 13, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If I had the skills, I would paint an image of my favorite campgrounds lake. I've been going there for almost 40 years...means a lot to me.
> 
> Something like this...


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I'd have an artist paint a person hanging on as if he's falling off the top of the camper, maybe one of those 3-D type images. Certainly would make people do a double-take.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## Mike&Mary (Aug 13, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> I'd have an artist paint a person hanging on as if he's falling off the top of the camper, maybe one of those 3-D type images. Certainly would make people do a double-take.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a pretty cool Idea. Thanks,

M&M


----------



## Mike&Mary (Aug 13, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If I had the skills, I would paint an image of my favorite campgrounds lake. I've been going there for almost 40 years...means a lot to me.
> 
> Something like this...


That is a very cool picture. We just might use it or something very similar.

Thanks for the idea,

M&M


----------



## Mike&Mary (Aug 13, 2007)

3ME said:


> Welcome to the site!
> I kind like the Outback sticker!
> But If I had to pick a mural it would probably be Cartoon character or superhero!(I am a kid at heart)


We also thought about the Yosemite Sam character with his six guns telling people to back off.

We're also kids at heart.

Thanks for the idea,

M&M


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If I had the skills, I would paint an image of my favorite campgrounds lake. I've been going there for almost 40 years...means a lot to me.
> 
> Something like this...


That's a beautiful spot. I guess after 40 years you were able to get one sunny day for the picture.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Whatever you chose to put on, I suggest you get it made into a decal instead of painting it on. IMO, it would be better for resale since the person you sell it to might not like what you put on there permanently. Removing a decal would be much cheaper/easier than repainting.


----------



## Mike&Mary (Aug 13, 2007)

jetjane said:


> Whatever you chose to put on, I suggest you get it made into a decal instead of painting it on. IMO, it would be better for resale since the person you sell it to might not like what you put on there permanently. Removing a decal would be much cheaper/easier than repainting.


That is a very good idea, we'll keep that in mind.

M&M


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

How about Ayers Rock in Australia? (Google for ayers rock and you'll get some nice photos) And in case I missed you before, WELCOME!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

They do make vinyl RV murals..........generally for the back of motorhomes, but I don't see why it would make it a difference.

Look at some Rv parts websites and there are several very nice scenes to pick from.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> They do make vinyl RV murals..........generally for the back of motorhomes, but I don't see why it would make it a difference.
> 
> Look at some Rv parts websites and there are several very nice scenes to pick from.
> 
> Steve


In fact, if you Google "RV Murals" you will have enough sources & ideas to keep you busy for awhile!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

If you painted it with splattered bugs and black streaks you could save yourself a lot of cleaning time. OK, that's just me.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sensai said:


> If you painted it with splattered bugs and black streaks you could save yourself a lot of cleaning time. OK, that's just me.


----------

